# Mostrando proyectos nuevos y reportándome con la comunidad electrónica.



## antiworldx (Abr 16, 2013)

Tengo tiempo que no vengo por el foro. Algunos me han de recordar algunos no, pero es un hecho que tengo bastante tiempo desaparecido.
Pues bien, ahora vengo a mostrarles las razones por las que he andado en otros asuntillos y empezaré por algo curioso.

Hace tiempo jugando con mi equipo de sonido se me ocurrió la grandiosa idea de aprender sobre mezcla de música ya que no he podido conseguirla en formato 5.1. Así que solamente me quedaron dos opciones, quedarme así o mezclar la música para 5.1. Buscando encontre en Mixing Secrets For The Small Studio un buen repertorio de música con pistas para mezclar. Y de ahí fué que empezé a incursionar en el mundo de la música y producción.
Les dejo uno de mis trabajos mezclando en 5.1 por si gustan escucharlo en su sistema.
Heartbeats
Para los moderadores no hay infracción de licencia por esta pieza ya que esta página tiene los archivos para descargar y mezclar abierta al público y yo solo ofrezco una muestra de mi trabajo mezclando.
He seguido haciendo más mezclas de usuarios que exponen su trabajo en otro foro relacionado y ensayando y aprendiendo. Toda una experiencia para conocer más sobre este tema de la musica, alta fidelidad y comportamiento del sonido.

Otra de las cosas que me han ocupado el tiempo es la programación en Android. Debido a mi maestría, me exigieron la programación con el mismo, pero una vez entendiendolo me agradó mucho la idea y he seguido trabajando por mi cuenta haciendo algunas sencillas aplicaciones. Les comparto un par de ellas:

Android Lamp : Es una aplicacion sencilla para controlar el Flash Led de la cámara para usarlo como lámpara. Pero incluyo algunas características como apagado automático si se guarda en la bolsa, función strobo o temporizador.

GPS Odometer : Es una aplicación que trabaja con el GPS del teléfono. Sirve para medir distancias o ver un trayecto en el mapa. Tambíen estima tiempos de recorrido si se conoce la distancia. La aplicación la hice pensando que se quiere conocer cuanto se hace de recorrido de un punto a otro sin importar el tráfico. Sirve mucho si somos de las personas que siempre salimos con el tiempo recortado.

Pero lo que realmente me ha estado ocupando el tiempo es mi tesis. Actualmente estoy desarrollando un sistema para control remoto de robots usando precisamente un teléfono. Aun es todo un desarrollo experimental pero los resultados han resultados prometedores para continuar el desarrollo en el doctorado. Se trata de una aplicación en el teléfono y no se requiere conocimiento para usar un robot. Simplemente se mueve el teléfono y el robot realiza ese movimiento. Como dije todo es experimental y hay mucho camino por recorrer pero ustedes juzguen lo que se he podido lograr.











En fin, espero lograr mucho más de lo que estoy mostrando pues como dije a penas estoy demostrando que es posible desarrollar ésta tecnología pues debo de diseñar un robot que tambíen sea más afín a la aplicación para seguimiento de movimientos en tiempo real y algo de inteligencia artificial para compensar errores y retardos de comunicación.

Como proyectos pendientes tengo un amplificador valvular híbrido para guitarra y otro para sistemas 5.1 casero pero para eso aún debo juntar algo de plata, pues aunque ya encontré proveedores para transformadores a medida y válvulas, todo cuesta mucho más que la tecnología de transistores. Ya iré reportando más avances para los que se interesen el éstos temas. 

Por último les dejo el paper que he ralizado y he sometido a la conferencia IEEE INTERNATIONAL CONFERENCE ON SYSTEMS, MAN, AND CYBERNETICS en Manchester para éste año. Aún espero la notificación de aceptación, pero soy optimista. 

Un saludo a todo américa latina y prometo estar más presente.


----------

